# Emersed HC growing questions.



## Giuga10 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi, I'm currently cycling my 40g long tank. I have 2 stem plants in it already and I've been really wanting to add HC for the carpet. I understand that it is highly recommended that I grow it with CO2 but I also understand that it is possible to grow it without.

My substrate is Fluval Plant Stratum with some sand in the mix to help hold the roots of the plants.

My lighting is Dual 36w T8 bulbs and I keep my temperature at 26 C and the light on for 6 hours. However I am planning on upgrading to dual 54w T5 bulbs.

My tank is 4 feet long and 12-13" tall so there isn't much space from the light to the plants.

I also have Seachem Flourish, API CO2 Booster, as well as some root tabs.

I was wondering if I grew it emersed large enough to cover my tank, would I be able to keep it alive once I transfer it into the water with what I have?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Giuga10 said:


> Hi, I'm currently cycling my 40g long tank. I have 2 stem plants in it already and I've been really wanting to add HC for the carpet. I understand that it is highly recommended that I grow it with CO2 but I also understand that it is possible to grow it without.
> 
> My substrate is Fluval Plant Stratum with some sand in the mix to help hold the roots of the plants.
> 
> ...


In short, I think without the addition of pressurized CO2 once the d.b.t become submersed they may not transition too well leaving you with a lot of dead patches. I have it growing in my emersed tub no problem under high humidity but when I had it in a tank without CO2 but strong nutrients it slightly grew but never spread like I wanted it to. Now that I have pressurized CO2 it's great.

Also I would get those T5HO's sooner then later, T8's aren't going to cut it.


----------

